# IFA Redfish Tour adds Gulf Coast Division



## Pastor Billy (Oct 4, 2007)

I just returned from the IFA Redfish Tour Championship in Panama City, Florida.



At the Championship they gave additional information on their new Gulf Coast Division. The dates and locations are as follows.



Bay Point Marina in Panama City Beach, Florida on May 10th, 2008

Shoreline Park in Pensacola, Florida (Gulf Breeze) on June 21st, 2008

?? in Orange Beach, Alabama on September 13th, 2008



$400.00 team entry fee (if entered 14 days prior to event). $450.00 less than 14 days before tournament.



If you fish in 3 tournaments (mix the divisions if you want to) then you are automatically qualified for the championship event.



1st place prize for each tournament is a Ranger Banshee boat/motor/trailer

2nd place $5000.00

3rd place $3000.00

4th place $2000.00

5th place $1500.00



paying to 20th place if 100 boats are entered.



I heard the President of Ranger Boats say that the IFA Redfish Tour was the fastest growing redfish tournament series. That is pretty impressive!



Angler's Outreach has been associated with this series for the past 2 year and there are a great bunch of people working with this redfish series!



for more info check out their website @ http://www.redfishtour.com


----------

